# [Join Today] Writer's Guild



## Silver0ice7 (Jan 26, 2009)

Welcome to The Writer's Guild, First I'll make a topic and you write a shortstory about the topic ok, the topic is:
*Moltres Tastes Blood*​Simple, just write a story how Moltres tastes blood. .

Members: (To Join Just Make A Story According to the Topic)
Silver0ice7
Shadow_lugia
Verne


Okay,  here is My story....

Moltres Tastes Blood Part:1/3 Fire

A young trainer crouches down with his Ivysaur watching the fire pokemon. His Dream has always been to witness this creature, but he has one thing in mind now to catch it.
 "Ivy, Ivy!" His Ivysaur says as the trainer walks towards the throne of Moltres. He grips one of his pokeballs where his Umbreon resides. He starts biting his lip. Then releases Umbreon.
 "Return, Ivysaur!" He says with excitement. Then with his Vaporeon he walks into the sun, his greasy black hair, feels like it's burning.
 "Umbreon, Crunch!" He says as the flying fire pokemon dives at the Umbreon.

Moltres Tastes Blood Part:2/3 Battle!

As the young trainer's Umbreon uses Crunch at Moltres, the Moltres dives and hits the Umbreon.
 "Umbreon!" The trainer yells hoping his Umbreon can still battle, he looks for it with desperation.

Moltres Tastes Blood Part:3/3 Blood

The young trainer opens his Pokedex, since Oak installed a device to find lost pokemon on it. 
 "Lucus, Umbreon found. Status:Dead HP:0 LV:56" The pokedex said.
*****​ As Moltres flies over the Dead Umbreon, like a Vulture Lucas weeps for his dead Umbreon, the only pokemon he had besides Ivysaur.

Sad ={


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jan 26, 2009)

Mmmmm, okay :\

+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-

The lone Moltres flew as the first light of sunrise peeked over the horizon, tinging the nearby ocean red.

Summer soltisce. His favorite day.

All the other Moltres would just be awakening. They all woke with the sun. But he was an early riser, for he preferred an extra meal in the early morning.

He scanned the island on which his small flock lived with his excellent vision for prey. He shouldn't take much longer.

He ignored the various Fire Pokemon that he saw. His duty was to guard them, not eat them.

There! He saw a Nidoran, scampering about, trying to return to her burrow before the Moltres came out to hunt. They never felt obliged to protect the Nidoran; as a result, the population here had become nocturnal.

He swooped down and sank his talons into her plump body. She let out a squeak and struggled, but she already knew she had lost. He poked her in just the right spot, and she went still and silent. He gulped the small purple rabbit down in a couple gulps, before he took off back towards were his flock had settled for the night, hoping no one would notice that he was missing. They knew he liked to hunt early in the morning, and often made him go without hunting with the rest of the flock, saying he had already eaten.

And the same thing resumed, dawn after dawn.


----------



## octobr (Jan 26, 2009)

He's dressed up like one. Honest.



> She was dripping off the cloth. It was a shitty costume anyways.
> 
> He set the jar on the table with a dull click and watched it settle, pulling at the glass edges before surface tension broke and dropped it into a rippling red pool. Drop the lid next to it on stained wood. Dragged himself free from the cheap orange fabric, flames more believable now that they were reddened too, wringing them over the slick opening of the jar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Silver0ice7 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok, good you are both part of the Guild! =)


----------



## Time Psyduck (Feb 3, 2009)

Well let's see:



> The strike slammed into my face, sending my head to the left. A metallic taste emerges in my throat, spilling forward into my beak.
> Blood.
> My Blood.
> That's it, I will get you for that, you and that brat you follow.
> ...


----------

